# John Deere 180



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys,
I bought a John Deere 180 today off a buddy of mine for $250. Its got the 17hp Kawasaki motor on it which runs amazing, and the oil real clean too. He said he had gotten it from an old lady whos husband had it but died. So she didnt want it and sold it. I brought it home and sharpened the blades bc they needed it pretty badly. It cuts pretty nice, but the deck on the right side (or passenger side lol) sits lower than the left side. I used it today at my grandparents, and had to adjust the wheels on that side to compensate it. Any idea what might be causing that? Everything seems to be connected and pinned together right underneath. But also, the deck makes a lot of noise when in use...the spindles dont have much, or any play at all really when i tried to move em from the blades. Maybe just greasing them would work? Im not sure if they zerks or not, havent checked. Maybe ill put another deck on it instead though. It is a 46" 3 blade by the way. Also, Id like to find a bagger for it and possibly eventually either a snow blower or plow..preferably a plow though so if anyone knows any part numbers for those, thatd be awesome! And last but not least, how can i get it to stripe the lawn like a baseball field? Ive been reading up on it but no one has found a good way to do it it seems. And i dont wanna spend 200 or 300 on the kit either lol thanks the info though in advance!


----------

